# re:  'reputations'



## Jenny (Jan 31, 2006)

*re:  'reputations'*

I noticed that you can add to someone's 'reputation', 

1. what exactly does it mean?  exactly what it sounds like?
2.  I have had some notes on my reputation, not sure how to respond to the message.

can anyone help me?


----------



## jkath (Jan 31, 2006)

There's a little icon between the online/offline button and the red triangle at the bottom of each person's name on their postings. It looks like a scale to me. Click on it if you agree with that person's postings, or just want to reiterate that you think they've got a marvelous idea. Each time you do it, you can give them "points". What they amount to...I am not sure of yet....! But it's a good thing. You can respond to them by giving back to them at another time.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 1, 2006)

You can also respond to them by sending a thanks in a PM.   

 Barbara


----------



## GB (Feb 1, 2006)

The points you earn might be used for little "extras" in the future. For now, it is just a nice way of telling someone you like what they had to say


----------

